# عن جماعة "أنا آسف يا ريس" ..... كلام خطير



## صوت صارخ (21 سبتمبر 2012)

*اقسم لكم بشرفى وبكل ماهو غالى لدى والرب شاهدا على ما اقول ,,,,, هذا الكلام جائنى الأن (يوم الأثنين الموافق 25 يونيو .. الساعة 2,05 فجرا) من رجل عسكرى برتبة ( ؟؟؟ ) وهو صديق حميم لى وللأسرة منذ ان كنت ضابطا بالقوات المسلحة عام 1968 وحتى خرجت من الخدمه مستقيلا عام 1982 واستمرت علاقتنا حتى الأن 
هذا الرجل يعمل فى مكان حساس جدا وعلى علم بكل ما دار بين العسكر الأندال الخونه وبين الغربان المسلمين !!!! واقول: لقد قمت بأستئذان صديقى هذا لنشر هذا الموضوع فى جميع وسائل الأعلام ووافق مشكورا على ذلك بشرط الا اذكر اسمه ورتبته العسكرية والمكان الذى يعمل فيه ووافق ايضا وبكل ود وثقه فى شخصى بأن يرسل الى برسالة اليكترونية بها كافة التفاصيل منذ بداية احداث هذة المؤامرة وحتى اعلان نتيجة الأنتخابات !!!!! 
والموضوع كما جاءنى وبأختصار شديد وفى نقط محدده :
ظهر يوم الثلاثاء الموافق 19 يونيو تأكدت اللجنه العليا للأنتخابات الرئاسية تماما بفوز الفريق احمد شفيق بفارق اكثر من نصف مليون صوت !!!! وقام السيد فاروق سلطان بالأتصال بالمجلس العسكرى وابلغهم بفوز الفريق شفيق قبل النظر فى اى طعون وابلغهم ايضا بأن اللجنه سوف تعلن هذة النتيجة على الرأى العام فى مؤتمر صحفى الساعة العاشرة من صباح يوم الخميس الموافق 21 يونيو !!!! وهنا امرهم المجلس العسكرى ممثلا فى شخص اللواء ممدوح شاهين بتأجيل هذا الأمر وعدم اعلان اى نتائج حتى تنتهى المفاوضات الدائرة بين المجلس العسكرى ووفد من جماعة الأخوان !!!!! 

بعدها بدقائق اتصل اللواء ممدوح شاهين بالسيد المستشار فاروق سلطان وطلب منه حضور المستشار عبد المعز ابراهيم الى المجلس العسكرى فورا ولأمر هام !!!! 

ذهب المستشار عبد المعز الى مقر المجلس وجلس مع وفد من المجلس العسكرى مكون من الفريق سامى عنان واللواء ممدوح شاهين واللواء محسن الفنجرى واللواء مختار الملا !!!! وكان محور اللقاء هو تكليف المستشار عبد المعز ابراهيم بالضغط على لجنة الأنتخابات الرئاسية لقبول تأجيل اعلان الفريق احمد شفيق رئيسا لمصر حتى تنتهى جميع المفاوضات الجارية بينهم وبين وفد الأخوان المسلمين !!!!! 

عندما اعلمهم المستشار عبد المعز بأن ذلك الأمر سيكون من المستحيل قبوله من رئيس اللجنه واعضاؤوها حيث ان محضر النتائج قد تم اعتماده من جميع اعضاء اللجنة ولم يبقى سوى ابلاغ جميع وسائل الأعلام بالموعد التى حددته اللجنه لأعلان النتائج وهو العاشرة من صباح الخميس 21 يونيو بقاعة المؤتمرات بالهيئه العامه للأستعلامات انفجر الفريق سامى عنان غاضبا وتعامل مع المستشار عبد المعز وكأنه احد الجنود الخدام لدى سيادته وقال له بالحرف الواحد: عندما تأتى الى هنا فعليك ان تنسى تماما صفتك ووظيفتك وتتقبل بأنصياع تام لكل ما تؤمر به,  ثم انفجر فيه ايضا اللواء ممدوح شاهين وهدده علنا بأن فضيحة التمويل الأجنبى وتهريب الأمريكان مازالت مفتوحة وانت المسئول الوحيد عنها وهذة القضية سنقوم بأغلاقها فى حاله واحدة فقط الا وهى مقدرتك فى اقناع اعضاء اللجنه بتأجيل اعلان النتيجة والقبول بكل الأوامر التى ستوجه اليكم والا والا والا (قالها ثلاث مرات)

خرج المستشار عبد المعز من مقر المجلس العسكرى وهو منهار وذهب الى مقر اللجنه واجتمع على الفور برئيس واعضاء اللجنه وعرض عليهم كل مادار فى لقائه بوفد المجلس العسكرى وقال لهم: علينا بقبول الأمر خوفا من اندلاع صراعات دموية فى مصر ونكون نحن اول من ستعلق لهم المشانق !!!! 

هنا اعترض المستشار بجاتو وصاح فى وجهه قائلا: انا شخصيا لن اخضع لأى احد مهما كان .. وظيفتى وضميرى لا يسمحان لى بذلك وان وجدت منكم اى ضغوط فسوف اتقدم بأستقالتى فورا !!!!!!! 

هنا احتد عليه المستشار فاروق سلطان وقال له بالنص: ثوريتك لا طائل من وراءها وهل انت من لديك الضمير ونحن لا ؟ فرد عليه المستشار بجاتو قائلا: معاليك خارج على المعاش بعد 10 ايام ولن تضار من اى شئ وكيف تكون رئيسا للمحكمة الدستورية العليا وتقبل بمخالفة القانون والضمير

هاجت الدنيا ودارت بينهم مشاده حامية كادت ان تصل للتشابك بالأيدى ثم اعلن بجاتو بأنه سوف يقوم بالأتصال بجميع وسائل الأعلام لأعلانهم بقرار الأستقاله .. حيث انه غير قادر على تحمل ضغوط العمل ثم انسحب من الجلسه وخرج مسرعا من مقر اللجنه وذهب الى منزله !!!!! هنا قام المستشار عبد المعز بالأتصال بالمجلس العسكرى ونقل لهم كل ما دار بأجتماعه مع رئيس واعضاء اللجنه وموافقة الرئيس وجميع الأعضاء على التأجيل ماعدا المستشار بجاتو الذى يملك اهم واخطر منصب باللجنه وهى امانتها العامة ولديه كل خزانة اسرارها ونقل لهم ايضا المشاده التى تمت بين بجاتو وسلطان وكل ماخرج من لسانه تجاه المستشار سلطان ونقل لهم ايضا انسحابه من الأجتماع الى منزله وعن نيته فى تقديم استقالته وابلاغ الأعلام بها ...

مرة اخرى اقول لكم ( صدقونى ) الرب وحده هو من سيحاسبنى ويعاقبنى ان كنت غير صادق معكم وان تطرقت لأى شئ ليس له اساس تحت يدى واقسم لكم بشرفى بأننى انقل لكم ما جائنى بكل دقه دون زيادة او نقصان. وحتى اكون صادقا فأنا فقط قد قمت بتنسيق الموضوع دون اضافة اى حرف قد يخل بأى معنى منه !!!! وعليكم الأن ان تستعدوا لقراءة باقى الفضيحة وما شابها من احداث قد لا يصدقها اى عقل !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

اتصل المشير طنطاوى شخصيا بالمستشار بجاتو فى منزله وكانت عقارب الساعه تشير الى الحادية عشر قبل منتصف الليل .. وطلب منه بلهجة الأمر ان ينزل من منزله فورا ويتوجه الى مقر المخابرات العامه بكوبرى القبه لملاقاة بعض الأعضاء من المجلس العسكرى وحذره من التأخير وقال له بلهجه غاضبه: لا تضطرنى بأن أأتى بك بطريقة لن ترضاها على نفسك, ثم اغلق الخط دون ان يستمع لأى كلمه من المستشار المحترم حاتم بجاتو .

استجابة لصوت العقل نزل المستشار بجاتو وتوجه الى مقر المخابرات العامه . وهناك كان فى استقباله بطريقة فجه وغير حضارية بالمرة اللواء ممدوح شاهين واللواء محسن الفنجرى واللواء مختار الملا, ولم يكن موجودا قائد الطاقم الفريق سامى عنان وحل بدلا منه اللواء مراد موافى رئيس المخابرات العامة

فوجئ المستشار المحترم حاتم بجاتو بأنه متهم بالتواطئ والتلاعب والتزوير فى بعض المحاضر لصالح الفريق احمد شفيق وايضا متهم بأخفاء بعض المستندات والوثائق الهامه والخطيرة التى بعهدته بصفته الأمين العام للجنة الأنتخابات والأدهى من ذلك انه فوجئ ايضا بتقديم بلاغ ضده موجه من رئيس اللجنه العليا للأنتخابات المستشار فاروق سلطان والأربعه الأخرين ومزيل بتوقيعهم جميعا ,, والبلاغ يفيد بنفس الأتهامات التى تم توجيهها اليه على لسان اللواء مراد موافى رئيس المخابرات العامة والمذكورة بأعلى .

اصيب المستشار بجاتو بحالة من الضحك الهستيرى استمرت لبضع دقائق ثم فاجئهم بقوله: انا عارف كويس انتوا ممكن تعملوا ايه ؟ فاهم كويس انى ممكن مروحش بيتى تانى ؟ وفاهم كمان انكم ممكن تقدمونى هديه جاهزة للذبح من جماعة الأخوان ؟ ثم ضرب بيده على الطاوله وقال: حسبى الله ونعم الوكيل ... فوضت امرى لصاحب الأمر 

قام اللواء مراد موافى بتهدئته وتطييب خاطره واستمر الصمت بالمكان لفترة تزيد عن النصف ساعه والمستشار بجاتو يخفض برأسه على الطاوله الطاوله ويضع يداه عليها متألما ومتمتما بكلمات غير مفهومه .

انصرف الجميع الى مكان اخر وبقى اللواء مراد موافى وحده مع المستشار بجاتو وتحدث معه فى بعض المسائل التى تمس الأمن القومى للبلاد ثم اشاد به وبوطنيته وامانته وشجاعته ثم قام بتقبيل رأسه اكثر من مرة وانتهى الأمر تماما ثم حضر مرة اخرى اللواء ممدوح شاهين واللواء محسن الفنجرى واللواء مختار الملا وتم الأتفاق على ان يبتعد المستشار بجاتو تماما عن هذة العملية بصفته امين عاما للجنه وغير مطلوب منه التوقيع على اى شئ يدينه ويتحمل وذره امام الله وضميره .. بشرط ان يصمت تماما ولا يتحدث عن هذا الأمر حتى مع زوجته واقرب ما له وايضا انتظامه فى العمل والتواصل مع وسائل الأعلام داخليا وخارجيا وعدم اظهار اى شئ يدل على مظاهر غضب او ما شابه ذلك امام وسائل الأعلام وايضا ضرورة ان يتحمل الأيام القليلة القادمه وبعدها سوف تنتهى المسأله تماما ويعود الى عمله كرئيس لهيئة المفوضين بالمحكمة الدستورية العليا .

فوجئ المستشار بجاتو بوثيقتان مطلوب منه ان يوقع عليهم ... وقام بقراءتهم ثم ضحك ووقع على الورقتان ثم فوجئ بكلا من اللواء ممدوح والفنجرى والملا وهم يحتضنونه ويقبلون رأسه ثم خرجوا معا وقاموا بتوصيله حتى سيارته وامروا احدى سيارات الحراسة الخاصة بالمخابرات بالسير من وراء سيارته حتى يصل الى منزله .

استمرت اللقاءات والمفاوضات بين مجموعة طنطاوى بقيادة الفريق سامى عنان ومعه اللواءات شاهين والملا والفنجرى وبين مجموعة وفد الأخوان المسلمين بقيادة المرشد محمد بديع ونائبه خيرت الشاطر والنائب الأخر عصام العريان ,, وجميع اللقاءات كانت تجرى بداخل مبنى المخابرات العامة وتحت رعاية اللواء مراد موافى ,,, ومجموع اللقاءات التى تمت بين الخونه من الجانبين بمبنى المخابرات وصلت الى 8 لقاءات وكان زمن اقصر اللقاءات بينهم 4 ساعات واطول اللقاءات كان الأخير والذى تم فى تمام العاشرة من مساء يوم السبت 23 يونيو وانتهى فى تمام الساعة الحادية عشر من صباح يوم الأحد 24 يونيو وهو اليوم الذى تم فيه اعلان النتيجة بفوز الدكتور محمد مرسى واستمر الأجتماع لمدة 13 ساعه كاملة تخللها فقط فترة راحة لمدة ساعه واحده كانت من الثالثة فجر الأحد وحتى الرابعه والربع فجر الأحد .

فى تمام الساعه التاسعة من صباح الأحد 24 يونيو كادت المفاوضات ان تفشل تماما بعد ان هدد المرشد بالأنسحاب والأحتكام للجماهير المحتشده فى التحرير وكل ميادين مصر وفى المقابل هدد الفريق سامى عنان بأعلان النتيجة الرسمية بفوز الفريق احمد شفيق وقال للشاطر تحديدا وبالحرف الواحد: احنا صبرنا خلاص نفذ والقى بيمين الطلاق بالثلاثه بأنه فى حالة اصرارك على فشل المفاوضات فأنتم جميعا رهن الأعتقال ولن تخرجوا من هنا ,,,, ثم طلب الشاطر من الفريق عنان اعطائه مهله لدقائق لعمل اتصال من هاتفه المحمول , ورفض الفريق عنان رفضا قاطعا وكاد ان يخطف بالهاتف من يده وضربه بقيضة يده فى صدره ,, استمر الوضع متوترا للغاية حتى العاشرة صباحا, ثم هدأت الأمور تماما بعد ان تلقى عنان مكالمة هاتفيه من المشير طنطاوى وجلس الجميع مرة اخرى على الطاولة بعد ان ظلا لساعة كاملة وهم وقوفا جميعا ,, ودخل احد الضباط ومعه رجلان يحملان القهوه والشاى والجاتوهات والسندويتشات وانتهى الأمر تماما فى تمام الساعة 11 صباحا وقام الجميع بالتوقيع على عدة وثائق فاقت الـ 10 ورقات وتبادلا الأحضان والقبلات ثم قام الفريق عنان بالأتصال بالمشير وهنأه على الأنجاز الذى تم بين العسكر والاخوان وخرج وفد الأخوان فى احدى مدرعات القوات المسلحة الى مقر الجماعه بالمقطم وخرج ايضا وفد العسكر فى احدى السيارات الميكروباص التابعه للمخابرات العامة وتوجهوا الى مقر المجلس العسكرى .

الأخوة والأخوات ... يعلم الله وحده بأننى قد نقلت اليكم كل تفاصيل المؤامرة الدنيئه والحقيرة التى ادت الى اقصاء الفريق احمد شفيق عن منصب الرئاسة الذى فاز به دون النظر فى الطعون المقدمه وبفارق اكثر من نصف مليون صوت ,,, واؤكد لكم صدق كل حروف هذة المؤامرة القذرة والرب شاهد على ماذكرت واعلن بمسئوليتى عنه ومستعد لمواجهة اى مخلوق بما تحت يدى .

لقطات عابرة من كواليس المفاوضات
​
الكاتب الصحفى ونائب مجلس الشعب السابق الأستاذ مصطفى بكرى كان عضوا فاعلا فى بداية هذة المفاوضات يوم الثلاثاء 19 من يونيو وحتى يوم الخميس 21 من يونيو وبعدها ,, وكما نقول بالبلدى "ادولوا السكه" وانتهى امره تماما عند مرحلة معينه من المفاوضات .

 كان مرشد الاخوان وخيرت الشاطر يتبادلان امامة الجميع عند الصلاة .

قام خيرت الشاطر بأهداء وفد المجلس العسكرى 30 نسخة من المصحف الفاخر المكتوب بماء الذهب والتى تفوق ثمن النسخة منه مبلغ ال 3000 دولار وايضا قام المرشد بأهداء وفد المجلس العسكرى 30 سيفا مطليا بماء الذهب وذو جراب مصنوع من جلد الثعابين ,, يصل ثمن السيف الواحد الى 5000 دولار .

تبرع مرشد الأخوان بمبلغ 50 مليون جنيه مصرى بشيك مقبول الدفع من حسابات جماعة الأخوان ببنك البركه مصر كهبه منه تخصص فى دعم المخابز الخاصة بالقوات المسلحة .

واليكم اهم الأخبار حيث قامت مشاده ساخنه فى مقر المجلس العسكرى يوم السبت وانسحب من المجلس بعض الأعضاء المحترمين من اعضاء المجلس لأعتراضهم على الصفقه العفنه التى تمت بين المجلس والأخوان والتضحية بالفريق احمد شفيق ,, والأعضاء المنسحبون والمعترضون على الصفقه هم: السيد الفريق طيار رضا محمود حافظ قائد القوات الجوية, الفريق عبد العزيز سيف الدين قائد قوات الدفاع الجوى, اللواء عبد الفتاح السيسى مدير المخابرات الحربية, اللواء صدقى صبحى قائد الجيش الثالث الميدانى
*


----------



## DODY2010 (21 سبتمبر 2012)

ما خفي الا ويظهر .. ربنا يشيل عن مصر الغمه دي احنا كنا متاكدين من كدا بس كان ناقص الدليل


----------



## +إيرينى+ (22 سبتمبر 2012)

:t3::t3:

:36_1_4:

فكرونى بغزوة عمرو بن العاص على مصر 

و الاتفاقية بين عمرو و المقوقس


----------



## grges monir (22 سبتمبر 2012)

كلام لا يغنى عن جوع كما يقال
الل حصل حصل خلاص


----------



## هالة الحب (22 سبتمبر 2012)

لكن عبد الفتاح السيسى كيف يرفض الاتفاق مع الاخوان ويقبل ان يكون وزير دفاع فى حكومه الاخوان؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## ميرنا (22 سبتمبر 2012)

كان واضح جدا على بجاتو فى يوم اعلان النتيجة فعلا انو حزين وانى فى حاجة مش طبيعة ومنغير ميتقال الكلام دا كلنا عارفين انها اطبخت صح ورئيس الجمهورية امن خروج طنطاوى بس ميعرفش انى محدش هيامن خروجة محدش حكم مصر وطلع منها سليم من اول الفراعنة


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 سبتمبر 2012)

هالة الحب قال:


> لكن عبد الفتاح السيسى كيف يرفض الاتفاق مع الاخوان ويقبل ان يكون وزير دفاع فى حكومه الاخوان؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



*ثمن موافقته ....... *


----------



## صوت مكتوم (22 سبتمبر 2012)

ابغى اعرف بس شو الفرق بين مبارك وشفيق ؟؟
الناس عاوزة تغير يوووووه يعني لازم من مبارك لشفيق ..
وبعدين مرسي مش بطال فيه ايه ..


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 سبتمبر 2012)

صوت مكتوم قال:


> ابغى اعرف بس شو الفرق بين مبارك وشفيق ؟؟
> الناس عاوزة تغير يوووووه يعني لازم من مبارك لشفيق ..
> وبعدين مرسي مش بطال فيه ايه ..



*نحن هنا لا نناقش صلاحية مرسى أو شفيق .... بل نعرض عملية تزوير لأرداة أمه اختارت شخص وبالتزوير تم وضع شخص اخر*


----------



## صوت مكتوم (22 سبتمبر 2012)

يوووووووووه اذا جيت تتكلم عن التزوير فكل شيء بالوطن العربي مزور ..
يعني مبارك او غيره يعنى قعدوا في السلطة طول هالفترة من ايش من التزوير؟؟
بس احمدوا ربكم انه التزوير رسى على مرسي ياريت لنا ريس مثلة هو شخص رائع بغض النظر عن دينه ؟؟


----------



## چاكس (22 سبتمبر 2012)

صوت مكتوم قال:


> يوووووووووه اذا جيت تتكلم عن التزوير فكل شيء بالوطن العربي مزور ..
> يعني مبارك او غيره يعنى قعدوا في السلطة طول هالفترة من ايش من التزوير؟؟
> بس احمدوا ربكم انه التزوير رسى على مرسي ياريت لنا ريس مثلة هو شخص رائع بغض النظر عن دينه ؟؟



*هو البرنس مصرى اصلا .. عايش انت فى مصر و عارف ايه اللى بيدور ولا هتقضيها الحمد لله و اى كلام .*


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 سبتمبر 2012)

صوت مكتوم قال:


> يوووووووووه اذا جيت تتكلم عن التزوير فكل شيء بالوطن العربي مزور ..
> يعني مبارك او غيره يعنى قعدوا في السلطة طول هالفترة من ايش من التزوير؟؟
> بس احمدوا ربكم انه التزوير رسى على مرسي ياريت لنا ريس مثلة هو شخص رائع بغض النظر عن دينه ؟؟



*مرسى اسوء من مبارك.....  لكن بلحية *


----------



## صوت مكتوم (22 سبتمبر 2012)

عادي جربوه فترة وبعدين على كيفكم تقدروا تختارو غيرة ؟؟


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 سبتمبر 2012)

صوت مكتوم قال:


> عادي جربوه فترة وبعدين على كيفكم تقدروا تختارو غيرة ؟؟



*هههههههههههههههههههههههههه قربنا نتسول بسبب غباء النظام الحاكم ..... عندك استعداد تتزوج عاهرة وتجرب ....... توجد امور لا ينفع فيها التجارب ... لأننا لسنا فئران تجارب *


----------



## صوت مكتوم (22 سبتمبر 2012)

الكل يتسول حتى بامريكا يعني هتقول بغباء النظام عندهم ..
بس مرسي مو هيك يعني هو صاحب قيم ومبادئ .. وفي اشياء تنفع تجربها وفيه لا انت وعقلك يعني .. وكيف يعني بتجرب شفيق وتترك مرسي ؟؟ 
وبعدين شو هذا السؤال ؟؟ انا متزوجة  وماينفع اتزوج ..


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (22 سبتمبر 2012)

صوت مكتوم قال:


> ابغى اعرف بس شو الفرق بين مبارك وشفيق ؟؟
> الناس عاوزة تغير يوووووه يعني لازم من مبارك لشفيق ..
> وبعدين مرسي مش بطال فيه ايه ..



*مش بطال ؟؟ طب ممكن الاقى منه الوان و مقاسات ولا مفيش غير الاسود ؟؟ و حكم حضرتك بانه مش بطال بناء على ايه ؟؟*



صوت مكتوم قال:


> يوووووووووه اذا جيت تتكلم عن التزوير فكل شيء بالوطن العربي مزور ..
> يعني مبارك او غيره يعنى قعدوا في السلطة طول هالفترة من ايش من التزوير؟؟
> بس احمدوا ربكم انه التزوير رسى على مرسي ياريت لنا ريس مثلة هو شخص رائع بغض النظر عن دينه ؟؟



*بنحمده و شاكرينه على كل المصايب .. هو مش بطال ولا شخص رائع ؟؟؟؟ حيرتينى معاك ... يلا ربنا يكرمك بمثله و يجعله من حظك و من نصيبك متحرمهاااااااش يارب .. قولى آمين :smile01*



صوت مكتوم قال:


> عادي جربوه فترة وبعدين على كيفكم تقدروا تختارو غيرة ؟؟



*ازاى تاهت عن بالنا الفكرة دى ! شكرًا على النصيحة *


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 سبتمبر 2012)

*


صوت مكتوم قال:



			من اليمن ؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

يعني رئيسك علي عبد الله صالح 
اللي الشعب بيقول انه السبب في التخلف والأمية والفقر والفسادفي البلد 
رغم انه بيحكمكم من اكتر من 33 سنه 
احنا بقي 
شايفين ان مرسي فيه كل الصفات دي بالاضافه الي التحالف مع حكومات وتنظيمات اجنبيه 
علي حساب شعبه 
وهو لسه مكملش 100 يوم في الحكم 
لو عاجبه اتفضليه 
وعليه الف بوسه :ura1:
*​


----------



## هالة الحب (22 سبتمبر 2012)

عادى نجرب احنا كده ميتين ميتين


----------



## grges monir (25 سبتمبر 2012)

مرسى كشخصية سىء ام لا  غير مهم للاسف
لانة ليس هناك قرار بيد بل هو مجرد منفذ لتعليمات مكتب الارشاد
والدليل واضح  بمايحدث حاليا من استبدال كل  مراكز باخوان مستوى ادائهم  لدينا علية كثير من علامات الاستفاهم
وماحدث من وضع دروس فى منهج التربية القومية عن اهمية الانتماء للجماعة وليس الوطن خير دليل على من  يقود مصر حاليا


----------



## حبيب يسوع (25 سبتمبر 2012)

كلام خطير ولكن انتهى الامر وربنا موجود


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (22 مارس 2013)

*حاسس في شي مفقود في هذه الاحداث
*​


----------



## BITAR (22 مارس 2013)

*فضيحة بكل المقاييس*​


----------



## كليماندوس (23 مارس 2013)

*هذا الموضوع كان معروفا منذ قبل ما العسكر يهدوا واضعى الدستور الى الاسلاميين - اى ان العسكر باعونا الى الاسلاميين مقابل ما يسمى بالخروج الآمن لهم 
ثم فى بعد الانتخابات و قبل اعلان النتيجه ( إذا ما تذكرنا جيدا - ان الاسلاميين " هددوا " اذا تم إعلان فوز شفيق سيتم نسف جميع محطات الكهرباء و المياه على مستوى القطر " و هذا الكلام ليس من عندى بل إرجعوا الى الاخبار آن ذاك .. )
هذا ساعد على ان يترك شفيق لهم البلد - حيث انه كان مايزال موجودا بالبلد و اعنى مصر ، و علم بذكائه انه اذا ما تحداهم و اعلن فوزه سيهدمون له اى عمل لصالح البلد و سوف لا يتركونه يعمل و سيفسدون له اعماله و عليه " تركوه يخرج سالما دونما يتهموه باى شىء حتى يترك لهم الحكم " و لعلمهم بمدى شعبيته و كذلك فوزه فى اكثريه الاصوات بالانتخابات التى كانت واضخه من كثره المناطق التى كانت مواليه له فى الاصوات ..
و بعدما سافر و تملكوا الحكم - صاحواعليه بالتهم كعادتهم ..

و من يقول " اصبروا على مرسى و جربوا و إذا لم يعجبكم ادائه ابقوا اختاروا غيره ..
ارد عليه و اقول - طب ما احنا اختارنا غيره و رغم ذلك فرض علينا غير اختيارنا -  سواء غصبا او بالتزوير او بالترويع - فما الفرق ؟

بمعنى اننا قمنا بإختيار من رايناه صالحا لنا و بالرغم من اختيارنا فرض علينا غير اختيارنا فلماذا نصبر و نجرب ما لم نختاره ؟


*


----------



## Strident (23 مارس 2013)

كليماندوس قال:


> *هذا الموضوع كان معروفا منذ قبل ما العسكر يهدوا واضعى الدستور الى الاسلاميين - اى ان العسكر باعونا الى الاسلاميين مقابل ما يسمى بالخروج الآمن لهم
> ثم فى بعد الانتخابات و قبل اعلان النتيجه ( إذا ما تذكرنا جيدا - ان الاسلاميين " هددوا " اذا تم إعلان فوز شفيق سيتم نسف جميع محطات الكهرباء و المياه على مستوى القطر " و هذا الكلام ليس من عندى بل إرجعوا الى الاخبار آن ذاك .. )
> هذا ساعد على ان يترك شفيق لهم البلد - حيث انه كان مايزال موجودا بالبلد و اعنى مصر ، و علم بذكائه انه اذا ما تحداهم و اعلن فوزه سيهدمون له اى عمل لصالح البلد و سوف لا يتركونه يعمل و سيفسدون له اعماله و عليه " تركوه يخرج سالما دونما يتهموه باى شىء حتى يترك لهم الحكم " و لعلمهم بمدى شعبيته و كذلك فوزه فى اكثريه الاصوات بالانتخابات التى كانت واضخه من كثره المناطق التى كانت مواليه له فى الاصوات ..
> و بعدما سافر و تملكوا الحكم - صاحواعليه بالتهم كعادتهم ..
> ...




بالظبطططط....العسكر (بما فيهم شفيق) باعونا مقابل الخروج الآمن لهم.....وللأسف ﻻزال فينا من يعول عليهم لانقاذنا من الإسلاميين....حان الوقت لنعرف ان علينا مواجهة شياطيننا دون مساعدة شيطان اخر


----------

